# Buchsenmaß Intense SS



## KP-99 (25. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich benötige einmal die Buchsenmaße vom Intense SS.

Ich habe natürlich selbst gemessen, kam da auf 33,8 x 8mm und 41 x 8mm.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass das Socom z.B. 33,6 x 8mm und 41 x 8mm hat, also gehe ich davon aus, dass das SS ebenfalls das gleiche Maß hat (zumal auch noch andere Intense Rahmen dieses Maß haben) und die 2/10mm meine ungenaue Messung waren?!

Vielleicht könnte das jemand bestätigen.

Danke
Klaus-Peter


----------



## KP-99 (25. November 2011)

Hat sich erledigt.

Habe per Email bestätigt bekommen, dass 33,6 x 8mm und 41 x 8mm das richtige Maß ist.

Danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2011)

oben 34mm unten 41mm paßt genau...hb vor 2 wochen noch nen neuen dämpfer eingebaut mit neuen buchsen....


----------



## KP-99 (26. November 2011)

Hmm, das gibt mir etwas zu denken.

Ein Hersteller von Buchsen hat mir gesagt, dass 33,6 oben stimmen.

Habe ich jetzt auch so bestellt, hoffentlich passt es.

Danke aber für deine Nachricht.


----------



## KP-99 (26. November 2011)

Ich habe Titan Offset Buchsen von Burgtec bestellt und der Kollege Dave von Burgtec meinte, dass 33.6mm das richtige Maß für das SS sei.

Übrigens werden wir demnächst den gleichen Dämpfer fahren, sehe ich gerade.

Allerdings werde ich einen in 222mm einbauen und durch die Offset Buchsen das Einbaumaß zum Großteil wieder ausgleichen (Einbaulänge sollte dann um 218mm liegen).

Damit kommt das Tretlager kaum höher und der Lenkwinkel wird auch kaum steiler bei gleichzeitig etwas mehr Federweg hinten.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2011)

versprich dir nicht zu viel davon...hab feststellen müssen das das gar nicht so gut kommt...der rahmen läuft mit dem 216ner deutlich besser...hab auf einer tour 2x den dämpfer getauscht und muß sagen der 216ner ist die bessere wahl....paßt einfach zum rad, zur geo und zum charakter des bikes....


----------



## KP-99 (27. November 2011)

Ich habe ja auch jetzt schon beide Grössen.

Als 222er allein würde ich ihn auch nicht fahren wollen, dann kommt das Tretlager hoch und der Lenkwinkel wird einfach zu steil.

Hatte dann einen gekürzten 222er (auf 218mm gekürzt) drin, da merkst du schon, dass du mehr Reserven bergrunter hast.

Die 2mm mehr Einbaulänge merkst du definitiv nicht an der Tretlagerhöhe und am Lenkwinkel.

Jetzt habe ich mir einen Vivid R2C mit Mid-Tune geholt , den ich mit den asymetrisch gebohrten Offset-Buchsen so einbauen werde, dass er ebenfalls 218mm hat.

Dazu sollte aber die Dämpfung wesentlich besser als die im DHX sein.

Schätze, du bist den 222er Dämpfer ungekürzt gefahren, da stimmen dann deine Befürchtungen mit der versauten Geo.

Gekürzt und/oder mit Offset-Buchsen wird die Geo kaum angetastet und ich hoffe, dass sich die bessere Dämpfung des Vivid gegenüber dem DHX positiv bemerkbar macht.

Charakter des Bikes kann unterschiedlich interpretiert werden:

Ich fahre keine richtigen Touren damit, sondern immer nur zu den einzelnen Spots berghoch und mit Spaß bergrunter.

Das sind dann auf der Hausrunde 3 Berge mit jeweils 200 hm bergauf, ohne Sprintambitionen bergrauf.

Das geht auch sehr gut mit etwas mehr Federweg im Heck (zumal etwas Gleichwwertiges wohl noch an die Front kommt (180er Fox)).

Bin ja auch beides gefahren, sowohl 216mm Dämpfer als auch den längeren (aber auf 218mm gekürzten) 222mm Dämpfer und mir sagt der Dämpfer mit mehr Hub mehr zu.

Der 222er Dämpfer allein versaut meiner Meinung nach tatsächlich die Geo (der Vorteil des tiefen Tretlagers ist weg und die Front wird zumindest mit der Lyrik zu steil!).

Ich denke, unser Einsatzzweck unterscheidet sich einfach ein wenig.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2011)

also, das bike wurde angeschaft um auf unseren spots spaß zu haben und die spots auch radelnt zu erreichen...und dann natürlich für den park und les gets oder saalbach im nächsten jahr...oder auch beides  und da wird es eine gute figur machen, da bin ich mir sicher...die geo wird mit den 6mm mehr einbaulänge nicht wesendlich verändert und da das tretlager eh sehr tief liegt fallen die paar mm höher auch nicht groß auf, meiner meinung nach...

allerdings fühlte es sich nicht gut an wie ich finde...es steht dem bike einfach nicht mehr als 165mm hinten zu haben...und auch das zusammenspiel mit einer 160 oder 170mm gabel paßt so am besten...auch wird ne 180mm nicht wirklich gut in den rahemn passen...rein optisch ist ds nichts...wenn du mehr willst solltest du nen socom fahren, da hast du nen super schönen rahmen der dann schon von werk aus mehr federweg hat und da stimmt auch alles ...

und nein, ich denke nicht das der anwendungsbereich bei uns beiden so verschieden ist, da das abfahrtsorientierte bei mir im vordergrund steht....


----------



## KP-99 (27. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich werde beides nochmal ausprobieren.

Ich habe ja beide hier liegen und der Dämpferwechsel dauert nicht lang.

Bei der Lyrik nutze ich die 170 (sogar leicht drüber, also eher ca. 172mm) gut aus, bei dem längeren Dämpfer bin ich da auf den Homespots auch etwa im gleichen Bereich (läuft knapp in den Dropstop).

Von daher nutze ich 170-172mm vorne und hinten 65-66mm Hub (multipliziert mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,6), also auch 170-174mm.

Sehe das nicht als unausgewogen an, zumindest bisher nicht.

Wie gesagt, bin ja noch am Anfang mit dem Bike (habe es ja erst 4 Wochen). 

Die Titanbuchsen kann ich immer weiterverwenden, der Dämpfer war so günstig, dass ein Verkauf ohne Verlust ohne Probleme möglich wäre.

Im Moment gibt es aber dafür noch keinerlei Anlass.

Wichtig war mir, dass ich mir eben die Geometrie nicht versaue und von den Werten her sieht es sehr gut aus (Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel).

Im Gegensatz zu deinem Dämpfer habe ich jetzt auch einen Mid-Tune genommen, da ich einfach gerne eine vernünftige Dämpfung mag und mir das der DHX nicht liefern konnte.

Denke, damit passt der Dämpfer dann perfekt zur Lyrik, die ich auch mir ordentlich Druckstufe fahre.

In 1-2 Monaten (wenn das Wetter noch taugt) weiß ich dann mehr und kann nochmal etwas zu diesem Thema schreiben.

Grüße in den Teutoburgerwald (habe in Osnabrück studiert, ist ja nicht weit entfernt!)

Klaus-Peter


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2011)

jo, allerdings fahre ich den R2C mit "low tune", da der rahmen eine recht hohe endprogression besitzt und mir der DHX eigendlich nur wegen der zu hohen progression nicht gefallen hat... daher low tune um den federweg möglichst linear zu nutzen... wiege komplatt ca. 80kg und fahre die druckstufe komplett offen.....


----------



## KP-99 (27. November 2011)

Ja, beim Tune werde ich auch sehen müssen, was besser ist.

Klar wird der Rahmen immer progressiver, aber der Hauptteil des Federweges liegt nach der Rock Shox Seite deutlich im Mid-Tune Bereich, deshalb habe ich erstmal einen Mid-Tune gesucht.

Wenn mir die Dämpfung zu stark sein sollte (was ich nicht glaube), kann man ja noch den Shimstack wieder in Richtung Low-Tune umstecken, sollte keine grosse Sache sein.

Man muß eben alles erst "erfahren".

Nächste Woche sollte bei mir alles da sein, dann werde ich weitersehen.

Apropos DHX Endprogresssion:
Hast du den Piggy auf max. Grösse aufgedreht??
Umso grösser das Piggybagvolumen, umso linearer ist der DHX!

Ich gebe auch zu bedenken, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man vorne die letzten 5mm Federweg nicht nutzt oder hinten die letzten 5mm Hub nicht:

Wenn du an der Gabel die letzten 5mm nicht nutzt, hast du trotzdem fast den ganzen Federweg genutzt.

Wenn du hinten 5mm Hub nicht nutzt, hast du bei diesem Rahmen mit 216/63mm Dämpfer und einem durchschnittlichem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.6 gleich mal 10-13mm Federweg nicht genutzt, d.h. vorne mit Lyrik 175mm - 5mm= 170mm, hinten 165mm Gesamtfederweg - 13mm = 152mm!

Grüße
Klaus-Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2011)

beim DHX piggi voll auf und druck auf minimum... da ist es aber nicht, er ist von der grundauslegung schon sehr progressiv...

der SS rahmen ist zu 60mm degressiv, rest progressiv, daher ist tune low auch lt. rock shox ne gute wahl. ( rising rate und so...  ) 

aber jeder wie er will...ich nutze den federweg recht gut bis zu schluß aus mit dropstop in weich klappt das auch sehr gut... das schöne daran ist, das für die richtig harten sachen immer noch reserven nach oben sind, stoppi in mittel oder hart und die druckstufe zum anheben der progression....


----------

